

Ask HN: Review my startup: PartnerPul.se - chriswright1664
http://www.partnerpul.se

======
pedalpete
I'm not your target demographic, but I hope I can recommend some design
changes.

For some reason you have a map overlaid by the list of "latest partner
activity and updates", and to me, it looks very strange. I can't see the map,
just how the map borders the news. It isn't a useful design, and just makes
the site look busy.

You "latest partner activity and updates" could also use some tweaking to lay
them out better. I'd go with a slightly larger font, and more space between
each item. Then (please), move the 'blog post/tweet' labels to a consistent
position. Possibly at the bottom of each block, maybe next to the 'added x
time ago...'. The way you have it now, I find it more difficult to skim the
headlines. It's a bit of information design. Is the fact that it is a blog-
post or a tweet really that important?

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful with respect to a review of the site, but I
just don't know enough about the Microsoft partner environment to comment.

~~~
chriswright1664
Thanks for the feedback. Too your comment on the map to make me see it was
rubbish! It was left over from previous versions but no longer did anything.
Also have tweaked the partner activity as well. You where right.

Thanks for your help

If you are interested: www.partnerpul.se

------
taproot
My review:

\- ditch the Microsoft thing nobody likes them

\- get a real domain name - or at least keep the silly dot in the name for
consistency.

I would go further but I was too busy smashing the back button after seeing a
request for my location. Too cool for Geoip?

-

Alas, I jest, nice site - though a quick bing just brings up a bunch of
similar sites id find on Google. What sets you apart from the others,
specifically Microsoft's msdn etc?

------
pkhamre
Your name might have some struggle in the nordic countries since "Pul" is kind
of a dirty word. Especially doing it with your partner!

